# doggy question



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi wonder if anyone can give me some advice.


We sadly lost our beautiful boxer 2 weeks ago today.  We decided to get another dog because our remaining dog was pining.


We got a female boxer cross who started her season last week.  In the last couple of days I noticed that there was a pink egg shaped/round lump inside her vagina.


I don't know whether to be worried about this   


She was booked in to be spayed this week but had to cancel because of her season, but she's booked in for 3 months time.


Do you think this lump is related to her season or something more sinister?


Thank you in advance   


Michelle x


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Shelly_Anne

I'm sorry to hear that you lost your doggy recently 

Although I do not have any experience with female dogs (or should I use the correct terminology, *****es) I just wanted to say that if it were me, I'd call to speak to her vet. I'm sure they will be able to put your mind at ease, or _if _it is something that needs to be looked at, you can run her in.

Hope that your new addition to the family is just going through the normal things when in season

Love PaddyGirl xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks for the reply PaddyGirl


I rang the vets and they said to take her straight down. 


The vet had a good look and said that she needs spaying before her next season and the lump is season related.  It will go down when her season finishes but will come back bigger and badder every time.


She's already booked in to have it done!


I've had female dogs for 30+ years and never seen anything like this   


Michelle x


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it's good to hear that it's purely season related.  Phew!  

It's got me thinking that we need to book our puppy in to get his bits done!!!    

Love PaddyGirl xx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

awwww poor puppy!!


----------

